# Entering into horse shows



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

not that i know of, certain shows they do, but just ordinary shows no.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Breed Show No, that would mean that they would have to be NSH, ASB, Arab or AQHA etc etc etc forever.

Open shows any horse can compete, Rider's usually need to belong to the association whether that be national or Local. (i.e. USEF, USHJA, PCHA, GSDHJA, SAHJA, CSHA, etc etc etc).


Find a show you want to do and call management to find out what you need to do in order to compete at it (like joining associations).


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Open Shows they do not. I used to come up with a different Show name for my gelding EVERY show, just to make people go "huh?"

Rated Shows, such as an "Arabian Show" or a "Saddlebred Show" they do.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

AlabamaHorseMom said:


> Open Shows they do not. I used to come up with a different Show name for my gelding EVERY show, just to make people go "huh?"
> 
> Rated Shows, such as an "Arabian Show" or a "Saddlebred Show" they do.


There are Rated Open Shows. Open Shows does not equate Schooling.


----------

